# The reptile refugee.



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

This is a Norwegian gentleman explaining why he emigrated to Sweden after the ban on keeping reptiles in Norway, in order that he could continue wiith his hobby.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I watched that last night via FB - very interesting and well worth a listen


----------



## Colin Clark (Jun 15, 2014)

Iulia said:


> I watched that last night via FB - very interesting and well worth a listen


Please watch this clip - despite what people say, it COULD well happen here. 

Thank you.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

what got me was the remark about them destroying perfectly healthy and well kept animals .........


----------

